# Qualifizierung und XML- Schema



## pl4gu33 (23. Jan 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mal 3 Fragen zu XML,...

also was genau bedeutet "Qualifizierung" irgendwie wird das überall benutzt aber nicht richtig erklärt für meine Begriffe?

und die 2te Frage,... wie läuft das genau mit den Namensräumen in XML- Schema ab, ich hab jetzt 3 verschiedene Quellen gelesen, aber ich verstehs nicht richtig was der Unterschied zwischen dem Schema Namensraum und dem Target- Namensraum ist,... bzw. wofür die genau verwendet werden ,... 

und die letzte Frage, DTDs kennen ja soweit ich weiss keine Namesräume aber dort können trotzdem zb. die Präfix benutzt werden?

wär nett, wenn mir wer beim Verständnis helfen könnte


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2011)

Ein Qualifierter Name ist Namespace + lokaler Name. Nur lokaler Name ist unqualifiziert.


> wie läuft das genau mit den Namensräumen in XML- Schema ab, ich hab jetzt 3 verschiedene Quellen gelesen, aber ich verstehs nicht richtig was der Unterschied zwischen dem Schema Namensraum und dem Target- Namensraum ist,... bzw. wofür die genau verwendet werden ,...


Der Target Namespace bezieht sich auf die Instanzdokumente die durch das Schema beschrieben ist.
Wenn dein Schema also als Targetnamespace http://example.org/foo angibt, dann müssen XML Dateien die valide gegen das Schema sein sollen Elemente aus dem Namespace http://example.org/foo verwenden.
Der Namespace des Schemas selbst hat damit nichts zu tun. XML Schemata sind eben auch ganz normale XML Dokumente und die haben normalerweise einen Namespace (der zB durch ein anderes XML Schema beschrieben wird).


----------



## pl4gu33 (24. Jan 2011)

danke schön


----------

